# Audi and EVO Magazine Pair for Awesome (AND FREE) Le Mans iPhone App



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

EVO Magazine has created a new Audi Guide to Le Mans app for iPhone and it would appear it's got Audi's backing based on the brand's prominent placement with ads, reviews, etc. App features latest news, driver bios, team info, and news all broken down by either Audi focused or general (so it's not just for Audi enthusiasts). Interestingly, Team Kolles and their R10 TDIs fall under 'other'. Other features include Audi road test by EVO and a pretty cool Le Mans Info section that includes a good overview, tips for those attending, a timetable, map and more. 

On iTunes the app's garnered a four-star rating and we concur. Check it out after the jump.

* Link to EVO Audi Le Mans Guide App in iTunes Store *


----------

